# 2013 Chevy Cruze Overheating



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

First, make sure you have enough coolant. Is it leaking anywhere? Any changes that might have introduced a air bubble into the system?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My first instinct would be to check the coolant level. If it's low then start hunting for a leak. The water pump is covered for 150,000 miles/10 years.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It might be prudent to take it into the dealership for them to diagnose it possibly covered under the powertrain warranty before throwing additional parts at the CRUZE.


----------



## MDWeaver (Apr 24, 2017)

did you bleed the radiator? the rear left corner on top of the radiator (as your looking at it with the hood up from the front) has a bleeder plug. Took me forever to figure this out. You said you swapped your thermostat. Therefore you probably drained alot of coolant in the process and poured coolant into the resivoir until it was full to replace it..... but, if you didnt bleed your radiator, it is sitting there about 1/2 way full of air even with the resivoir full.


----------



## 295330 (Apr 25, 2017)

Some believe the engine just runs too hot to begin with for a turbo engine. It has a duel temperature range thermostat which I believe tends to lock in the higher range causing many issues such as water pump failures and other issues. What convinced me of this is that in my three water pumps replaced in 30K miles from new they replaced the thermostat twice. This tells me there is a relationship between these two problems. But you could also have a fan issue not coming on properly too, unrelated to a actually coolant issue. In any case do not ignore a hot condition or you risk causing more expensive problems.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jescott418 said:


> This tells me there is a relationship between these two problems.


If the coolant gets too low due to the leaking water pump, the heater in the thermostat can burn out. That's the only relationship I can think of.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jescott418 said:


> Some believe the engine just runs too hot to begin with for a turbo engine. It has a duel temperature range thermostat which I believe tends to lock in the higher range causing many issues such as water pump failures and other issues. What convinced me of this is that in my three water pumps replaced in 30K miles from new they replaced the thermostat twice. This tells me there is a relationship between these two problems. But you could also have a fan issue not coming on properly too, unrelated to a actually coolant issue. In any case do not ignore a hot condition or you risk causing more expensive problems.


I live in the hottest area of the United States reaching 120+ in the summer. Although this problem has been reported by many others I find the CRUZE cooling system to be quite adequate


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I live in the hottest area of the United States reaching 120+ in the summer. Although this problem has been reported by many others I find the CRUZE cooling system to be quite adequate


 X2. While I don't live in a particularly hot climate (105 is sweltering) I've put my car in conditions where it would've certainly gone above the normal temp range if the cooling system wasn't adequate. It seems strange the overheat problem went away for a while after replacing the temp. sensor, but first you need to determine if it's just a peripheral problem like a sensor reading wrong or something, or if it's actually overheating - continuing to drive it _at all_ before that is unwise. If you don't feel capable of doing this, or compelled to gain the knowledge to do so, it should go to someone who does - preferably a dealer, especially of you have one you feel you can trust.


----------



## Asavedra (Oct 30, 2018)

*2013 Fan still running after car is off*

Hi Everyone, 

I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze LT, about a month ago I tried to unlock my car and the battery was completely dead. Turns out the fan continued running all night after I had already turned it off, got a new battery, my computer was reset and I didn't have the problem anymore. Until Friday 10/26/2018, took the car back to the mechanic, he has replaced the temperature switch, ran same tests on the circuits, replaced fuses. Yesterday, the car was working fine, when I got home I noticed the fan as back to itself and running again. When I unplug the battery it will turn off, but as soon as I plug the battery back up the fan will turn back on by itself without the car even being turned on. Please help! 

If anyone knows what could possibly be wrong


----------



## DDanner2013Cruz (Oct 22, 2020)

Asavedra said:


> *2013 Fan still running after car is off*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...


Very odd, mine usually overheats and runs hot but eventually shuts off. Relay?


----------



## Sylvan (7 mo ago)

mptaber said:


> I have a 2013 Chevy cruze turbo, the car started to overheat, the message window had a message, it would go just past half and it would say AC off due to high engine temp. then it would go into the red and say engine overheating stop and idle the engine. I replaced the temperature sensor on the engine and that took care of the problem for about a month or two now it is doing the same thing again, has anyone had this problem and if so how to fix it. There is another sensor on the radiator and a valve on the left side when looking at the engine from front of car from radiator and the thermostat housing on the left. the thermostat is $76.99 and the valve housing is #47.99 and the sensors are $46.99 and $47.99 before I start putting out all this money does anyone know what the problem is?


My 13 is doing same thing. But only stays in red for about ten seconds then returns to normal reading. Will do this mostly on freeway driving. Around city streets never happens


mptaber said:


> I have a 2013 Chevy cruze turbo, the car started to overheat, the message window had a message, it would go just past half and it would say AC off due to high engine temp. then it would go into the red and say engine overheating stop and idle the engine. I replaced the temperature sensor on the engine and that took care of the problem for about a month or two now it is doing the same thing again, has anyone had this problem and if so how to fix it. There is another sensor on the radiator and a valve on the left side when looking at the engine from front of car from radiator and the thermostat housing on the left. the thermostat is $76.99 and the valve housing is #47.99 and the sensors are $46.99 and $47.99 before I start putting out all this money does anyone know what the problem is?


Same thing happens to my 2013. Except when it jumps to red. Stays there on red for about ten seconds then drops back to normal. Only happens at freeway speeds. No overheat when driving stop and go at slow speeds.


----------



## Sylvan (7 mo ago)

Update on my overheat prob. Replaced the coolant probe on engine (driver's side area). Didn't make any difference. Went back to advance auto to get the temp probe for the radiator (passenger side, bottom of radiator. ) turns out the one he sold me previous for the engine area was actually the radiator probe. Anyway will change it and put correct (new) one into the engine area. Tomorrow. Also have a thermostat ordered. Pretty sure thermostat is the problem. Will update later, hope someone will benefit from this.


----------

